# Project: Taper Attachment for SB 10K



## Maxx (Nov 6, 2013)

This is a project that will be ongoing for awhile since I don't get much free time for fun stuff.
I have a 10K without a taper attachment so I started down the long dark path of trying to add one on the cheap.
This is the victim:





I finally found a great deal on a taper cross slide on fleabay so basically I got the compound slide for free.
It is not great looking and this is the only pic I have of it (fleabay pic) since I didn't shoot a before shot.




I stripped it down and gave it a new skin.





Next issue was it came with a non-taper nut so I ordered one.
After it came in I needed to make a bushing for it.





After measurements were made I settled on the length and diameter so time to turn some brass.
I grabbed a chuck of round bar that I got cheap at a tractor show for this purpose and had at it.









After the main body cuts were made I cut off the part on the hack-band and chucked the part back up.
I drilled a hole for the bolt the used an end mill to cut a pocket to recess the bolt head.
Then I faced it and beveled the top rim.













I removed the old cross slide.





Then installed the taper cross slide.
You can really tell the difference in the paint.
I had removed a part where the paint was the cleanest and not faded and had it color matched.
Right now I'm not sure if that was the best idea since I don't know how long it will be before I can paint the rest of the lathe since I use it too much for the down time required.





Now I get to make plans and parts for the taper attachment itself.
Might be a little while before I update this thread with further progress.

Thanks for looking, Maxx.


----------

